# Why is IE9 so slow?



## fallaschek (Nov 5, 2010)

I recently upgraded to the IE9 browser and suddenly it takes a full minute for a new window/tab to open. Same window in IE8 opened in a second. A window/tab with Firefox takes 1/2 second.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you have toolbars and other addons installed in it?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Can you download and install Autoruns and run it. Let it generate all the information (shouldn't take long) then go File>Save and save the AutoRuns.arn file to the desktop. Zip it (right click on the .arn file and select 'send to' and choose 'Compressed zipped folder) and attach it back. Basically want to have a look and see if we can figure out what may be interfering.

Also, can you post your system specs. If you don't know them, download CPU-Z and run the program. When it's finished generating the information, go to the 'About' tab, and at the bottom, hit the 'Save as html' button and then attach that to your next post as well.


----------



## fallaschek (Nov 5, 2010)

I have no toolbars, and I have only the very few add-ons that I need and no others.
As far as IE9, I have uninstalled it and am using IE8 again. I will refer to this thread if I ever re-install IE9. I just think that a software update should run smoothly without having to seek help. Anyway, I have a new problem now that I'm back on IE8. Windows Update wont leave me alone...."Important Update", want's me to update to IE9. How do I get it to go away?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi fallaschek,

Go to this link and check out question 4. There is a blocker supplied by Microsoft to stop the IE9 update message.


----------



## fallaschek (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, there's a toolkit. Actually 3 of them. Which one do I click on and what do I do when I get there?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

If IE9 itself comes up fast but new tabs are slow, browsing is slow, etc, you might want to try configuring the system to use software rendering rather than GPU rendering - tools > internet options > advanced > check "Use software rendering...." right at the top of the list. You have to close down all iexplore.exe processes after doing that (and clicking OK to set it), before it'll take effect.


----------



## fallaschek (Nov 5, 2010)

Should I download the System Configuration Manager?


----------



## fallaschek (Nov 5, 2010)

And I went to Internet Options>advanced, and there was no item called "use software rendering", or anything like it, at the top of the list or anywhere on the list.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Can you show a screenshot? This should exist, and has existed since pre-beta builds. If you don't have it, that might start to explain some of the issues, perhaps.


----------



## fallaschek (Nov 5, 2010)

Here's 4 shots of the menu as it scrolls from the top down.


----------



## fallaschek (Nov 5, 2010)

Oops, sorry! Here they are:


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

You should in fact be seeing this, right at the top:








Are you sure your IE9 install completed properly? I would be interested in the IE9*.log files from your \Windows directory.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Cluberti, the Op is running IE8 post#4 that's why the option is missing. 

You do not need to download the system configuration tool it is already on your system (Msconfig) press the start + r key together the "run" dialogue box will open type msconfig, press OK.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, missed it somehow.


----------



## impeccable (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been using it for past few days and it has been working well for me... I guess the issue might be related to your system..

Have you downloaded it from microsoft or some external link?


----------



## fallaschek (Nov 5, 2010)

I clicked an AD on yahoo.com homepage and went from there. Anyway, I'm back to IE8 and all is well. One day, when I decide to give IE9 another try, I will refer to this string and change to "software rendering" and see if it helps. But as to making Windows Update leave me alone about IE9, what do I do at MSCONFIG?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

If WU is prompting you to install IE9, simply go into Windows Update and hide the update - it will stop prompting you to upgrade.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

I've found in some other articles about a year ago to turn off the "Enable third-party browser extensions" to help speed it up.

Not going to say it'll work for everyone, but it worked for me. It didn't help with opening IE for the first time, but any tabs afterwards opened up much faster. I've always got into a routine of disabling this on new workstations I set up and never had anyone complain about anything not working.

I also use InPrivate by default in IE9 and it seems to be a hell of a lot faster. I've used it since IE8 and never used regular instances of IE. Maybe you should try it if you don't really care to save any temporary files and internet browsing history, etc. Makes IE a lot better on the performance if you ask me.


----------



## fallaschek (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everybody. WU stopped asking me to update to IE9. Here's another problem that just came up today. When I go to Command Prompt and type: ipconfig/release, rather than releasing my Ip Address, it tells me: "the requested operation requires elevation". What the heck does that mean?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

It means you need to open an elevated command prompt, aka start > type "cmd" > right-click on the "cmd" entry in the menu and select "Run as Administrator". Please try to keep threads on-point - this should technically have required a new thread, as it has nothing to do with the original intent :wink:.


----------

